# Best sand to use for Meerkats?



## ashers (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone know what the best sand is to use in an outdoor Meerkat enclosure?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

PM stuart b he has a mob of meerkats and uses sand


----------



## JulesH (Aug 18, 2008)

We use beach sand in our meerkat enclosures, available from most sand & gravel merchants. It is best not to use the orange builders' sand as the colour comes out of it!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

you can use play sand, the kind you get from argos as its safe for kids and meerkats arent stupid enough to eat it lol
stu


----------

